# I buy a lot of my roving for spinning and my cone yarn for weaving at ( where do you buy from ?)



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Paradise fiber.com and the woolery.com Two great places with wonderful customer service. Where do you buy from?


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I attend the Estes Park Wool Market (Estes Park, Colorado) every year and buy most of my roving there. It's interesting because you can see the animals that your roving came from. My local yarn shop also does a good job of carrying a variety of rovings that are nice for spinning.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so hoping to go to a wool festival sorta around me but not really, in September. I will see what they have. I have bought from the Americas alpaca website.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Raised my own sheep and also buy fleece from other shepherds.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of my fiber has been bought at either the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival or the Montpelier Fall Fiber Fest. When I go to those events, I use it not just to buy stuff, but as a learning experience. I get to check out the fibers in real life where I can touch them, and find out who sells what so that I can buy from those same companies later through the mail.

But the person I would recommend most highly is Susan McFarland, who owns Susan's Fiber shop. She has the best stuff and she spins and weaves, uses all of it. If you talk to her via email and describe what you're looking for, she can probably get what you want. Her recommendations are trustworthy because she knows the equipment and fibers and what they can and can't do.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've bought a lot from Paradise fibres. Their prices are good especially when you buy over a pound. Some good suppliers on etsy as well. I'm not into fleece prep although I have a couple of alpaca fleeces. The process just doesn't float my boat so I prefer buying prepped fibre


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Most of my fiber has been bought at either the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival or the Montpelier Fall Fiber Fest. When I go to those events, I use it not just to buy stuff, but as a learning experience. I get to check out the fibers in real life where I can touch them, and find out who sells what so that I can buy from those same companies later through the mail.
> 
> But the person I would recommend most highly is Susan McFarland, who owns Susan's Fiber shop. She has the best stuff and she spins and weaves, uses all of it. If you talk to her via email and describe what you're looking for, she can probably get what you want. Her recommendations are trustworthy because she knows the equipment and fibers and what they can and can't do.


We have a fiber fest her to. I love it I can spend hours here. I love the animals and talking with so many talented people. I am fairly new to spinning just a couple of years under my belt You can learn so much from these people. My next project will be baby camel. I always wanted to knit with it and make something special. I have a index card file with business cards and sites I can shop at. love to go and will go again this year for my looming supplies to.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

EBay and knitpicks...for now.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I bought most of my fleeces over the years from Maryland Sheep and Wool. Now I'm retired and am working through my stash. A lot of my fleeces were freebies and are "unknown" and white, so I have been coloring with food grade colors. I think it's time to change up to better dyes.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

nellig said:


> I bought most of my fleeces over the years from Maryland Sheep and Wool. Now I'm retired and am working through my stash. A lot of my fleeces were freebies and are "unknown" and white, so I have been coloring with food grade colors. I think it's time to change up to better dyes.


Your yarns are very pretty. Will have to look up Maryland sheep and wool I think I might have a card from them. We have had people come from all over the US to our festival I have cards from people from Washington all over.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Since I have moved out of the range of Maryland Sheep and Wool, I am going to check out Rhinebeck this year. I hear it is good.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is wonderful I go every year. Have so much fun bring good walking shoe's lots of money some lunch and let me know when you go maybe for a meet up.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Mama879--I will be sure to let you know. I think a meet up would be fun. My friend, another fiber addict, will be going with me and probably more. We were discussing Rhinebeck today, and some of us will be going, but no plans made. The Southern Adirondack fiber show is in late September. It is at the Washington co. Fairgrounds. It was another topic of discussion today and new info for me. Will be going there, too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well will have to look out for that one to. A meet up will be fun. There are always a few of us there. lol lol Lots to be I'm sure.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I got some of my fleeces from work and roving from members at the guild. I also like Gemini fibres and Camilla valley farms as well as World of Wool. I would love to go to Rhinebeck some day. We have one car. I wonder if people would mind walking everywhere for a few days.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a friend that usually gets a fleece each year and we split it. Neither of us does a lot of fiber work right now, but I just retired, so hopefully that will change. 
In addition to cleaning and carding my own, I buy locally from The Fold, in Marengo, IL (she hasn't update her website in ages :sm03: ) from various vendors at Stitches Midwest, which is held in my vicinity, and this year - I plan to buy roving while I am at the Michigan Fiber Festival in Allegan Michigan in August.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my when you go to the festival enjoy it. Lots of walking touching and spending. Now that you have retired we want to hear all about your spinning see pictures.


----------

